# First Smoke On 2nd Gen MES 40 With Mailbox Mod And Exhaust Out Garage Window



## buggerritt (Feb 27, 2013)

I had a problem with the meat probe not working properly but, the rest of the unit worked fabulous. It was one hell of an easy job.













CameraZOOM-20130225125357053.jpg



__ buggerritt
__ Feb 27, 2013


















CameraZOOM-20130225125403157.jpg



__ buggerritt
__ Feb 27, 2013






AMNPS inside the mailbox mod with a mix of pecan and applewood pellets. Twice, I made the mistake of lighting both ends. When I did that, it would smoke for about 3 hours. When it got to the middle, it flared up and burned off the remaining pellets. After 2 times, I just lit one end. It burned great and I just dampered off the exhaust a bit. It didn't take a bunch of fussing to get it perfect with just one end lit. It lasted much longer, too. As a matter of fact, I went to sleep while it was smoking at about 12 am. I woke up around 6:30 and it was still smoking perfectly and had another few hours to go.













CameraZOOM-20130225130243712.jpg



__ buggerritt
__ Feb 27, 2013


















CameraZOOM-20130225130226685.jpg



__ buggerritt
__ Feb 27, 2013


















CameraZOOM-20130225130300751.jpg



__ buggerritt
__ Feb 27, 2013


















CameraZOOM-20130225130311333.jpg



__ buggerritt
__ Feb 27, 2013






a 3" hole cut in a piece of plexiglass worked to vent the exhaust out the window.













CameraZOOM-20130225130316126.jpg



__ buggerritt
__ Feb 27, 2013






2 Jamaican jerk rubbed pork butts, brisket (rubbed with roasted garlic past, fresh rosemary, and Emeril's Texas brisket rub), 3 slabs of St Louis cut Cowboy rubbed ribs, and 2 meatloaves (Mom's recipe)













CameraZOOM-20130225125442379.jpg



__ buggerritt
__ Feb 27, 2013






The whole setup.













CameraZOOM-20130225144829474.jpg



__ buggerritt
__ Feb 27, 2013


















CameraZOOM-20130225144850202.jpg



__ buggerritt
__ Feb 27, 2013


















CameraZOOM-20130225144900047.jpg



__ buggerritt
__ Feb 27, 2013


















CameraZOOM-20130225130602148.jpg



__ buggerritt
__ Feb 27, 2013


















CameraZOOM-20130225204625539.jpg



__ buggerritt
__ Feb 27, 2013


















CameraZOOM-20130225204635717.jpg



__ buggerritt
__ Feb 27, 2013


















CameraZOOM-20130225205425591.jpg



__ buggerritt
__ Feb 27, 2013






The meatloaves were done (160 internal temp) after 3 hours. The ribs were falling off the bone after 6 hours.













CameraZOOM-20130225210817806.jpg



__ buggerritt
__ Feb 27, 2013






One the ribs and meatloaves were off the racks, it left room for the salmon filet, green beans, and jalabombers.













CameraZOOM-20130225213216097.jpg



__ buggerritt
__ Feb 27, 2013






These monsters were cored and filled with chorizo, cilantro, garlic, scallions, cojita and sharp cheddar cheeses. I just threw these together and they were so hot, I held my mouth under the tap for about 15 minutes. I think I'll go back to making the bacon wrapped halved cream cheese ones. They're not quite as fiery.













CameraZOOM-20130226031106741.jpg



__ buggerritt
__ Feb 27, 2013






The Tuscan rubbed salmon was to die for and made excellent pate













CameraZOOM-20130226082131605.jpg



__ buggerritt
__ Feb 27, 2013






The brisket sliced well and was very moist. I got it to 190 degrees and then wrapped it in foil and put it in a cooler for 2 hours. It paired well with the smoked salmon pate and a glass of scotch.













CameraZOOM-20130226204135419.jpg



__ buggerritt
__ Feb 27, 2013






The pork is superb. I mixed in some Grill Mates Sweet Island Pepper sauce. I found that its best to just keep the hot sauces on the side, so the people who don't love the spicy aren't kicked to the curb.













CameraZOOM-20130227190654432.jpg



__ buggerritt
__ Feb 27, 2013


----------



## goinforbroke (Feb 27, 2013)

I suddenly became hungry. lol.     Nice job on the garage retrofit.

Q:  how'd the jerk butt come out?   I've done a jerk marinade on ribs a few times now, with the whole pureed green onion and whatnot.  They're to die for.


----------



## brad455 (Feb 27, 2013)

That smoker and meat look fabulous...yum yum


----------



## buggerritt (Feb 27, 2013)

The pork was crazy good. I just used Trade East Jamaican seasoning from Gordon Food Service. Also injected it with pineapple juice, apricot juice, dark rum, cayenne, garlic powder, onion powder, and Sea salt. The brisket was injected with beef broth, Cabernet, garlic powder, onion powder, paprika, and Worcester.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------

